# New Audi A8L 6.0 quattro



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The new A8 is a fabulous car and the the new 6.0 long wheelbase version will be equally good......................but............I'm not sure about the large grill. The new look went down like a lead baloon at the Detroit Motor Show.

The new A6 will be getting the same treatment, however, I'll need to see them in the metal, before I pass judgment on them.

Photos herehttp://germancarfans.com/photos.cfm/PhotoID/3021219.001/page/1/audi/1.html'

..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That grill is a big mistake. :-X Neat front ends has become an Audi styling trademark. I hope they are not going to do a Bangle on us. 

The A8 4.0 tdi etc looks 10X nicer imo.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> That grill is a big mistake. :-X Â Neat front ends has become an Audi styling trademark. Â I hope they are not going to do a Bangle on us.


Totally agree. I love the front of the TT. But the front of that A8 looks ugly - reminds me of an Edsel Â


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

> - reminds me of an Edsel Â


You mean the "vaginal" look?? :-*


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

cant remember where i read or heard but apparently Audi have some new head designer who has desires to make the grille the face of Audi Â 
lets just hope the marque doesnt get the bad press SHEEPBMW did over there latest abominations


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You mean the "vaginal" look?? :-*


ROFL ;D ;D ;D Would they a have the guts to call it the Audi Snatch (sporty), Audi Beaver (off road) etc?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Does that mean then that the A prefix followed by a number denotes the size of aforementioned Vagina?

In which case who would ever own up to having an A8 *L*? Surely all the women would claim to have an A2.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> You mean the "vaginal" look?? :-*


Yes Â ;D Except that in this case it's far too big. Well it is a German car, I suppose Â :-/ Â 

Quick! Someone tell Audi that they are about to make the same mistake as Ford, and they might re design the front end Â ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Athough the TT had an unusually large grill when it was first released. Most cars were losing the grill at that time.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Probably has furry hinges too ;D



> Yes Â ;D Except that in this case it's far too big. Well it is a German car, I suppose Â :-/ Â
> 
> Quick! Someone tell Audi that they are about to make the same mistake as Ford, and they might re design the front end Â ;D


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I saw images of the forthcoming A4 facelift and A6 in a Mag over christmas. AUDI are definately "doing a Bangle". More worryingly, they have also enlisted the help of ex-Mercedes Benz design chief Murat Gunak. So we can expect to see some subtly changes to the current AUDI way of doing things. I'm expecting a motorised "Wakel Elvis" in a gold lame jumpsuit on the dashboard and fairy lights around the windows. Honestly the detailing on modern Mercs is all very fussy and oriental because that is where the market is, there and the States, but since when have the Yanks cared what the inside looked like as long as the cup holders could hold five gallons and you could hose it down? :-/

Damnit, I feel a rant coming on and I promised not to...


----------

